# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  My best recipe for healthy salmon!

## mustang331

I eat this stuff at least 3x a week a nice size filet and I finally got a great healthy recipe.


I take one filet and wash it under cold water (very important) and dry it with paper towels.

I then take a bowl and add 1 tbsp of honey and 2 tbsp of soy sauce.

I mix it together and then grind up some salt free almonds in a blender till almost powdered, or powdered is fine.

I add the soy/honey solution to the top of the salmon, most will drip off so if you're worried about the sugar in the honey (like I am) I can tell you just a drop will actually be going on the filet..

After its on I add the powdered almonds and add some pepper,drop of salt and garlic powder. I press it all on with a spoon very lightly..

then put it into a 350 degree oven for 15-20 minutes or until cooked..

Its seriously the best I have found and after trying so many this one is going to be the one I use for a while now.
Enjoy!

----------


## shafts basson

sounds fantastic. i didnt even notice the recipes sub forum untill now. very helpful

----------


## BengalWoman

sounds great! always looking for new ideas! thanks!! :Welcome:

----------


## PC650

sounds awesome two thumbs up

----------


## zaggahamma

sounds really good..thanks

i had some with only olive oil salt and pepper the other day and was awesome....actually it was steel head trout....ever had that?

----------


## njkode

I tried this last night it was great, had the left over for lunch today. Keeping this in recipe

----------


## BeastIn916

Cant go wrong with salmon. <3 it

----------


## Bertuzzi

Made this yesterday for 6 people. It was wonderful! Everyone liked it, even me and I usually dislike salmon.

Highly recommended!

----------


## Baseball_Player85

I will have to try this recipe.

----------


## MFnatic

I'm just starting my diet again but thanks for the recipe. I'll have to try this one, sounds delicious

----------


## boz

> sounds fantastic. i didnt even notice the recipes sub forum untill now. very helpful


ROFL wow that makes the 2 of us.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Gonna bump this one... I have made it 3 times for guests and everyone loves it..... making it again tonight.

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks for the bump Bert. I usually forget to check the recipe sub forum, but saw you as the last update and figured i'd have a look. Sounds great, gonna give it a shot!

----------


## mustang331

LMAO!! I love to cook and always looking for something.. Wanna hear something funny.. I found this recipe and was thinking about it for a while.. As if I made it before...

What do you know. IT WAS MY RECIPE!! LOL, Made it tonight again, and forgot how good it was  :Smilie:

----------

